

Mercurial 3.4 released - kilotaras
http://mercurial.selenic.com/wiki/WhatsNew#Mercurial_3.4_.282015-05-01.29

======
kilotaras
Highlights of release:
[https://groups.google.com/forum/#!msg/mozilla.dev.version-
co...](https://groups.google.com/forum/#!msg/mozilla.dev.version-
control/z4aWvBoAGYw/d0hUGKJU_psJ)

